# Squeek!



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Helllooooos!

Didn't really know where to post - so feel free to move it mods.

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, hope everyone is ok and doing well.

All fine here, I do lurk about when I get the chance. Busy with the last of this years chick hatches, prepping for winter and litters of piggies, fun fun!

I WILL do pictures.. one day! There just aren't enough hours in the day and I've still not found my camera cable after the move..

Hope all is well.
Loves x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hahah awww piggies lol we want pics god darn you!!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiii  Are you speaking with a Welsh accent yet?!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Nooo! Though I can do it better than the Scottish accent! I LOVE the Scottish accent but as an English person trying to do it.. I suck! A little better at welsh.. everyone just sounds like they've been smoking a lot of wacky backy and hanging with the sheep too long..


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

thats you then lol


----------

